# What REALLY scares you?



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I was watching Cabin In The Woods last night, which is one of the most bizarre movies i have ever seen in my life, but it has pretty much every nightmare known to man in it. Even watching the previews, it all got me thinking and wondering about what stuff really actually scares me. What i can't watch, what i hate dreaming about, what freaks me out on a normal basis, at haunts or otherwise.

For me, it is possessions. I don't even believe in the devil, but i do believe in energy, so i guess at some deep level i believe in the ideas of possessions. They scare me so bad, i can't watch any possession movies and i think if it was in a haunt, i would freak out. 

I can handle ghosts, cemeteries, mass murderers, whatever it is. Just not possessions. 

What is it for you? Clowns? Torture? The dark? I am very interested to know this about people. I always hear "clowns". It is why i will never put it in my haunt.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Spiders are my biggest fear. I can't even look at pics of them. They terrify me.

As for nightmares, my worst always involve either being chased by zombies (ohhhh, I hate zombie stuff) or tornadoes. I often have nightmares of seeing a tornado headed toward me and not being able to run.

As for movies, I hate jump scares. I get it, most people like them... But I don't. Give me a good, spooky atmosphere any day.

I also hate that jerky, unnatural crawl that seems to be used in EVERY SINGLE HORROR MOVIE now. I guess it started with the spiderwalk in The Exorcist. It really freaks me out.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

haha, I must be immune to it, scary movies that have jumping or attacking or chopping don't even do anything but paranormal or my own nightmares might get a rise from me


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i guess i sorta believe in the devil and my scariest dreams are dreams where he's coming after me. I consider myself more spiritual but, man, in those dream...I got reallll religious real quick


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

The first thing that comes to mind for me is anything involving teeth. I absolutely hate scenes in movies where someone gets their teeth pulled, knocked out, or broken. Dentists are also not my favorite people in the world. 

Oh, I also hate it when people lose fingernails in movies from trying to grip the floor or something as they are being dragged or whatever.

I don't tend to have nightmares of anything supernatural or paranormal. I guess the scariest dreams I can remember having involve sharks.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I honestly don't know if I can pick just one thing. I'm afraid of a lot LOL. Which makes the fact that Halloween is my favorite holiday hysterical  If I was forced to choose, I'd have to say the demonic is my #1. Ghosts/spirits scare the hell out of me too, but not quite as much. And go ahead and laugh, but I'm terrified of zombies too lol. Again, hilarious that my favorite show is the Walking Dead (I think I like scaring the sh*t out of myself). The older movies don't scare me as much, but the newer ones, when it's an outbreak due to government chemical testing? C'mon now....you gotta wonder if that stuff is actually going on


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

Four more years of Obama is what I am most scared of.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, can't even avoid politics here. 

Aliens for me. Little gray alien abductions, specifically. 


And I tend to squirm with things in/poking/touching someone's eye.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Not trying to sound all big and macho but I haven't found anything I'm scared of. Drowning maybe, but that's completely unrelated


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

objects that have never been alive coming to life. The first time I read "Indian in the Cupboard" as a child I cleared out my toy box and it took my mother a week to get me to put them back in and then I wouldn't close the lid. Oddly I find the "Chucky" movies to be more funny than scary


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

StonebridgeCemetery said:


> Four more years of Obama is what I am most scared of.


bwahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Most scared of?anything involving my children...kidnapping, fires, road accidents, basically anything where I wouldn't be able to help my children in a scenario scares the "fudge" out of me...that being said, I'm not a mom that is obsessive about these things becoming a reality. We play at public parks, I have pics of my children online, we drive places, we sleep in different rooms (until the creep into our room in the wee hours). I'm just "deep down" afraid that if a scenario ever should arise, I would feel horrible if something happene to them. They'd have to lock me up.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

As far as halloween or movies go, im not really _scared_ of anything per say... 

the only thing that SCARES me- is something happening to my kids. or any kid, really.... I don't do movies where kids are involved (hurt, etc)... a lot of stephen kings stuff i dont care for, for that reason. 

theres a lot of stuff i dont care for (clowns, excessive gore, etc) but they dont SCARE me, i just don't care for them (there's a difference)


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

A list in no particular order:

1. Spiders, though I have found that certain insect sprays or a golf club bests them rather quickly. It's the fast ones that jump on me before I see them that really bother me.

2. Ghosts. This pisses me off, too, cuz I don't believe in ghosts. Bah.... I don't wanna talk about it.

3. A bunch of things that don't have anything to do with Halloween.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh lordy I'm a big wimp and everything scares me! I HATE spiders...really any bug with a lot of legs. Centipedes. I don't even like typing the word. 

I am terrified of ghosts and demons. Sure, during the day I can watch Ghost Hunters or look at ghost photos, but come nightfall my imagination gets the best of me and I freak out. 

Sometimes I suffer from sleep paralysis, which is when your brain starts to wake up and become aware of your surroundings before your body wakes up. What happens is your body is under a paralysis so you don't act out your dreams (if this doesn't work you sleep walk), but you're starting you notice or see the room around you so you feel awake. This is scary enough, but then almost ALWAYS these dreams are accompanied by lucid dreaming and involve an intruder. For years I was sure I was being visited by a demon and it was terrifying because I couldn't move or scream or anything! I remember a shadowy figure lurking around my bed, one time even put a bag over my head. After a little research I learned what is happening and that it is quite common, so now I'm not afraid of' it anymore. In fact, it happens much less and when it does I can say to myself "It's one of those annoying dreams again. Just wait until you wake up".


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

psox16 said:


> Oh lordy I'm a big wimp and everything scares me! I HATE spiders...really any bug with a lot of legs. Centipedes. I don't even like typing the word.
> 
> I am terrified of ghosts and demons. Sure, during the day I can watch Ghost Hunters or look at ghost photos, but come nightfall my imagination gets the best of me and I freak out.
> 
> Sometimes I suffer from sleep paralysis, which is when your brain starts to wake up and become aware of your surroundings before your body wakes up. What happens is your body is under a paralysis so you don't act out your dreams (if this doesn't work you sleep walk), but you're starting you notice or see the room around you so you feel awake. This is scary enough, but then almost ALWAYS these dreams are accompanied by lucid dreaming and involve an intruder. For years I was sure I was being visited by a demon and it was terrifying because I couldn't move or scream or anything! I remember a shadowy figure lurking around my bed, one time even put a bag over my head. After a little research I learned what is happening and that it is quite common, so now I'm not afraid of' it anymore. In fact, it happens much less and when it does I can say to myself "It's one of those annoying dreams again. Just wait until you wake up".


In Newfoundland folk lore sleep paralysis is known as the old hag because it is often accompanied by the feeling (from paralysis) of being sat upon or suffocating because of a force sitting upon the victim. (often referred to as a scary old witch/hag because of the dream state)  its definitely frightening when you don't know what it is!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Two items get to me:

Bad, rotten or crumbling teeth have always botherd me. I ocassionally will have a nightmare about teeth just falling apart in my mouth. 
The second item is a bit strange. When I was young I had a dream where I'm looking across an open prarie with the mountians in the background. Something catches my eye. It is a high tension electric tower. Something is wrong with it. All of a sudden it begins to walk. For the rest of the dream it is chasing me around. A 100 foot beast/machine trying to crush me.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Unemployment/Being Homeless and Trunk or Treats


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Most of my nightmares, which I don't have very often, center around real-life stresses like something happening to my son or my house or my health. 

In real life I'm VERY freaked out by dark rooms with a mirror. For example I will not go into a bathroom with no lights on...just thinking about it freaks me out. And if for some reason I *have* to, like when the power goes out, I tend to duck down so I'm not actually walking in front of the mirror and I won't look at it. *shudder*
I'm also terribly afraid of dying/death.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm claustrophobic so I don't like small, confined spaces. Even trying on my husband's snowmobiling helmet made my heart rate quicken and made me feel like I could suffocate in there.

Also cancer scares me.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Demonic stuff freaks me out, even though I'm pretty much agnostic; there's just something about the unknown in that sense that scares me for weeks after watching anything related to it.

Grey aliens. Started with my big brother pulling a prank on me when I was three, led to years of nightmares, and a persistent phobia. Shudder.


----------



## JDJD (Sep 27, 2005)

Outside of The Matrix, any movie that has Keanu Reeves in a dramatic role.

My property tax invoice.

The middle seat in coach.

And whatever it is that Arby's® refers to as "roast beef".


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

Being raped by some nasty creature always freaked me out. the hills have eyes 2 where they had a girl imprisoned to give them more mutant babies creeped me out!! I'd rather they killed me!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

My wifes meatloaf.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

ignorance, prejudice, racism ... well you get the idea

people are the scariest things

people do more scary things than anything else, often in the name of, well lets call it, misguided beliefs, if you get my drift

/rant

peace out!

amk


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

LOL! It's very possible that Keanu Reeves is a robot. It would explain why he's so good at roles that involve no emotion.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I literally am now afraid of a ghost in the house I just moved into. We have a bedroom in the basement where we put up my childhood dressers, and I put my old Teddy bear on one of the dressers. Last night I noticed it had fallen face down on the floor. So I picked it up (I admit I gave it a hug)m and put it back on the dresser. This morning I went down there and found it in the same place on the floor. Probably just the cat, but still a little creepy.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Horrors befalling the innocent, especially children. 

Bigots and racists raising children.

Those who fight to deny equal rights to everyone.

So, I have to agree with annamarykahn in that people are the scariest creatures.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

pretty much everything that scares me has already been covered... possessions, cancer, small spaces.... etc.

oddly, im not scared of rats, snakes, spiders, ghosts or 3 headed dogs.... but i dont like scorpions.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

psox16 said:


> Sometimes I suffer from sleep paralysis, which is when your brain starts to wake up and become aware of your surroundings before your body wakes up. What happens is your body is under a paralysis so you don't act out your dreams (if this doesn't work you sleep walk), but you're starting you notice or see the room around you so you feel awake. This is scary enough, but then almost ALWAYS these dreams are accompanied by lucid dreaming and involve an intruder. For years I was sure I was being visited by a demon and it was terrifying because I couldn't move or scream or anything! I remember a shadowy figure lurking around my bed, one time even put a bag over my head. After a little research I learned what is happening and that it is quite common, so now I'm not afraid of' it anymore. In fact, it happens much less and when it does I can say to myself "It's one of those annoying dreams again. Just wait until you wake up".





moony_1 said:


> In Newfoundland folk lore sleep paralysis is known as the old hag because it is often accompanied by the feeling (from paralysis) of being sat upon or suffocating because of a force sitting upon the victim. (often referred to as a scary old witch/hag because of the dream state)  its definitely frightening when you don't know what it is!


I've only ever had one experience with sleep paralysis, but it certainly freaked out both me and wife. Three years ago, so I've forgotten some of the details by now. Dreamed that I was walking around an empty building, either a parking garage or shopping mall, and I knew there was an intruder somewhere (perhaps even looking for him.) Then, I think, elevator doors opened in front of me, and there was the intruder.

Can't remember who rushed at whom, but next thing I know, I can't move. Realize that the only thing I can do is scream, and it's difficult but I manage to do so -- not in fear, but in anger. That's when I woke up, apparently because my wife had felt it necessary to hit me. She said that I'd been talking in my sleep, even though I had no recollection of doing so within the dream. When I asked her what I'd been saying, she was too upset to answer me. She's never told me what I said in my sleep that night, but she did describe what it sounded like. She claims that I was speaking in a voice that was weirdly flat and yet almost singsong. Like the little girl who says "They're here." from 'Poltergeist'. (Hadn't watched any horror movies recently, and I don't think I've even watched Poltergeist in the last twenty-plus years.)

Definitely shook me. Had a weird feeling that persisted for several days afterward. Nothing since.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Saruman, it can definitely linger as an odd feeling for a while. Especially if you were woken up by an outside force...if you were still in REM sleep during the paralysis, it can be a shock to the system. That's what's so bad about it-part of you is still completely asleep while part of you is awake. Plays games with your head and your body.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Waking up during surgery but, still being immobilized and not able to talk to tell the surgeon you can feel what's going on. That scares the crap outta me. Also, tomato worms and ticks. GAWD!!!!! I'm not afraid of any other insects though... and definitely not snakes or rodents.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> A list in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Spiders, though I have found that certain insect sprays or a golf club bests them rather quickly. It's the fast ones that jump on me before I see them that really bother me.
> 
> ...


I wanted to tell something last time I read you didn't care for spiders on another post but, forgot. My brother, who is a 6'3" man with tats, is a welder for a River Boat company in Meridian and builds rat rods as a hobby is deathly afraid of spiders. The quickest way to get him to scream like a little girl is show him a spider that's within 12 ft of him. It rules!!! You can imagine what I did as pay back if he picked a fight or broke one of my toys when we were kids.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Sounds different but I'm terrified of glass dolls. A childhood fear that has stayed..


----------



## RubyDoom (Apr 15, 2012)

clowns... thanks to Stephen King's IT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Politics huh?

Anybody with Congressman, Senator, President preceding their name, assclowns with said names splashed across their bumper, yard, t-shirt, etc. Choosing our leaders from people that don't give a damn about half the country, that kind of scares me. 

Religious fanatics....

As a kid, Clowns and Santa

Spiders, this year's "big" prop is very cathartic but has a very real chance of causing me to soil myself if I forget where it is. :0(


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

The dark. Now hear me out, it's not the actual dark, it is what my mind makes me imagine is there with me in the dark. What scares me the most is a bathroom at night. I fear that if I don't turn on the light before I enter the bathroom, then when I turn it on while I am already in there, there will be something in the mirror. So, I guess mirrors frighten me too....
Oh and Daddy-Long-Leg spiders (no other kinds of spiders, just Daddy-Long-Legs). I HATE those things. I will run screaming if I see one scuttling towards me.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I would say, even though I am not a real religious person I get creeped out by the devil/demons/possession & also real religiousy people also creep me out. Sometimes they seem just as evil as demons. 

In real life I am creeped out by:
- heights
- deep water in a lake or ocean...basically where something could be under me. In deep water I always envision having a dead body float up and touch me or a dead womans long hair getting wrapped up in my toes or in my feet. In the ocean I always envision a shark grabbing me and ripping my leg off or dragging me down to the depths so I drown.
-I also don't like being around really large animals like bulls, bears, mountain lions. Essentially any animal that could easily kill me if it wanted to. Like big dogs don't frighten me as I sm fairly big (6' 220lbs) and athletic (wrestled and boxed & played college baseball) so I feel I could at least survive a big dog attack or even kick the dogs ass, but if a bear or big bull wanted to kick my ass there is nothing I could do.
-something happening to my daughter or wife terrifies me.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Danceswithdoom said:


> What scares me the most is a bathroom at night. I fear that if I don't turn on the light before I enter the bathroom, then when I turn it on while I am already in there, there will be something in the mirror. So, I guess mirrors frighten me too....


OMG! I thought I was the only one who has this fear! I'm so oddly excited to see someone else who is freaked out by this.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Discussions on religion and politics Oh, and 'Trunk or Treat'


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Really big cockroaches running around on the wall!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

PMS...river of blood!



(L) Actually, my wife is pretty good for that. 

Not much scares me in life, serioulsy. Insects, animals, they all are facinating to me, as spiders, rats, to Grissly bears. I am regualr Dr. Dolittle, my wife is shock at she never, never seen an animal not loving me, even wild skunks come to me all the time, I almost pet them sometime. 

I think the stupidity and narrow minds of humanity, what scares me, I guess.

I am very logical, as every decissions I make calculations in my head all the time of the outcome of the situation and risk factor. 

As the supernatural, I went many times inside abanden old houses, I know ghosts don't exists, the door openned itself from the wind or from the vibration we made. That creeking noise, simple wood cracking due the cold air of the night. that body in the corner, a drug addict that O.D., nothing scary. 

I got myself so many times in weird and scary positions in my life, but I always had the cool or heated head, that I never got scared and always stayed rational, I think.

I love horror movies a lot, but very very rarely I jump, but I still adore them!

JM


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Clowns! When I was a kid at the circus one of the acts fell from the high wire act and landed on their head. The clowns came out to put sawdust over everything and say it was all going to be Okay! Guess better add circus to that too. oh and I guess people that cover their face or change their face to hide who they really are. People who like to dress like clowns - like serial killers!

Possession, Ouija boards, psychotic people without a sense of right and wrong like the movie The Strangers. Don't really like movies with excessive gore. Prefer suspense and that ooky spooky feeling.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

So many great answers!!!!!!!


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

snakes and heights mostly


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Christmas decorations next to the Halloween decorations in Mid-September.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Good one Joker! one Walmart as already Chirtsmas isles, bigger than the Halloween ones...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> Christmas decorations next to the Halloween decorations in Mid-September.


Yes, but what is even worse is in the _same_ aisle, as I saw at Big Lots today; Christmas was on top of Halloween (that sounds sooo wrong...). Then again, Halloween _does_ seem to be Christmas' b!%ch in many stores' cases


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Wow, can't even avoid politics here.


I know, this forum is my escape from "real life". It gets really old. 

Things that happen in movies like Saw or Hostel scare the boogers out of me. I think it's because that kind of stuff could really happen to you. There are some really messed up people out there, I mean more messed up then us!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

TrixieSix66 said:


> Things that happen in movies like Saw or Hostel scare the boogers out of me. I think it's because that kind of stuff could really happen to you. There are some really messed up people out there, I mean more messed up then us!


I absolutely can not watch those movies. I saw the first ones and had horrible nightmares. Never again.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

I have two big fears: Stupid people and antique furniture. Seriously.


----------



## hauntedmom (Sep 21, 2012)

Aside from the demonic and satanic stuff, and things dealing with possession (all things that I firmly believe are real in the world, but not widely believed in), I would say Medical and insurance bills. hahaha


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> And I tend to squirm with things in/poking/touching someone's eye.


YES. I am so squeamish about the eyes. I can't even wear contacts, for cryin' out loud!



witchymom said:


> the only thing that SCARES me- is something happening to my kids. or any kid, really.... I don't do movies where kids are involved (hurt, etc)... a lot of stephen kings stuff i dont care for, for that reason.


For me, it's hurting or killing animals in movies - which is why _I_ don't care for many Stephen King movies. I can't watch any movie with that crap in it, which, unfortunately, I've noticed happens a LOT in modern movies. I had to leave the theatre about 30 minutes into Drag Me to Hell, because I just knew something terrible would happen to that little kitten. (As I've never seen the end, I don't actually know if anything did happen... But I don't trust Sam Raimi. Any man who would make a tree rape a girl is not going to go easy on a poor little kitten.)


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> YES. I am so squeamish about the eyes. I can't even wear contacts, for cryin' out loud!


I can not watch people shave!


----------



## robv410 (Sep 23, 2012)

Like someone said before, I have so many stupid fears that it's surprising that I love Halloween. 

1. Heights. I've actually frozen on an extension ladder when I was only 10 feet off the ground. I don't remember how they got me down. lol

2. Rats. I just hate them. They creep me out.

3. Ghosts and paranormal stuff. I had a substitute teacher in 5th grade tell us about some "true" ghosts and I've never been the same since. My mom actually went to the school and complained that he told us those stories and I wasn't sleeping at night. yay me.

4. Masks. Here's the weird part, I'm not afraid of the scary masks that are being sold right now. I get freaked out by the Italian masks that have no expression. If you've seen the movie "Eyes Wide Shut", those are the masks that scare me. I had a very difficult time watching that movie in the theater. My wife and my daughter like to find those masks at the Halloween stores and chase me around wearing them.

I'm sure that there are more, but I think that's good for a first post.


----------



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't seem to be alone in that I am a big chicken but absolutely love Halloween. I have three 'levels' of dealing with my fright when watching scary movies: Level 1, hide under my blanket; Level 2: hide under my blanket & plug ears to block out the scary noises; Level 3: Leave room altogether & wait for the 'all clear' call from my husband or kids. I love the thought of designing or making one of those haunted forests that are around this time of year, but there is no way I could go through one!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

freakengine said:


> I have two big fears: Stupid people and antique furniture. Seriously.


Flea markets are _definitely_ out of the question, huh?



Rania said:


> I can not watch people shave!


Heh. When I was younger, you wouldn't have wanted to be anywhere nearby; I used to make myself and the sink look like a scene straight out of _Hellraiser_


----------



## JDJD (Sep 27, 2005)

A few mentioned sleep paralysis and the related phenomenon of lucid dreaming.

I have to admit, I absolutely love when I experience sleep paralysis. I'll sometimes stay in bed longer than I need to in the hope I can induce it. When I start to hear the rushing/popping noises that harken an event, for lack of a better term, I'll actually egg it on, trying to make it as exhiliriating as possible. It's a strange state of euphoria, because if you aren't aware of why it's happening, it can be terrifying. When you do know, it becomes an opportunity to experiment with your semi-conscious state. More often than not, I'll try to make the biggest physical movements possible, knowing it will just result in what lucid dreamers call an out-of-body-experience (OBE).

Amazing stuff.

The next level is the lucid dream. I can't say enough about the absolute fascination I have with being able to become conscious of myself within my own dreams. Much as it is in_ Inception_, you are aware you are exploring a world that your mind is simultaneously mapping. It's a long discussion and, if you haven't already, and are really interested in the topic of dreams and dream control, I encourage you to read up on the topic. The wikipedia entry is fairly comprehensive and much of it will resonate with those who've had lucid dreams.

The point of all this is most of us feared nightmares in childhood and, for some, this continues into adult life. Understanding the science behind sleep paralysis, and the related study of lucid dreaming, turns what is otherwise a fear into an opportunity to viscerally explore one's own subconscious.

And, frankly, it's just plain fun.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Lisaloo said:


> The first thing that comes to mind for me is anything involving teeth. I absolutely hate scenes in movies where someone gets their teeth pulled, knocked out, or broken. Dentists are also not my favorite people in the world.
> 
> Oh, I also hate it when people lose fingernails in movies from trying to grip the floor or something as they are being dragged or whatever.
> 
> I don't tend to have nightmares of anything supernatural or paranormal. I guess the scariest dreams I can remember having involve sharks.


KInd of going with this, I can't stand anything with the eyes. Even lasik surgery gives me the chills. I can't believe people trust having their eyes poked aand scraped.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Love Spiders, Snakes, Lizards, Halloween Moon Crabs, Scorpions ( hoping to get a few sooner than later) Hissing Roaches are cool. Bugs don't bug me except for one, those stupid black water beetles. As a Kid I would scream for my dad he would come to find a black water beetle on the floor or on the wall and he would look at the snakes, lizards, Spiders n stuff like that and say you have all these pets yet you can't handle looking at a water beetle? I don't know why I have always been scared of them.

Any Movies that deal with sleep.. I have yet to seen Nightmare on Elm Street and I am 46 years old.... I think it has to do with seeing the Exorcist when I was very little at a friends house when "ON" TV came out after that I could not sleep in a bed for the longest time... My friends mom let her do basically whatever she wanted I wasn't allowed to watch scary movies when I was little ... after that movie I knew why 

I honestly believe I will die drowning. I can't tell you how many dreams I have had in my life of me drowning. Starting from when I was very young. The first one I can remember was when I was around 5 or 6 years old, yet I love the water I love to swim I love the beach love the pool yet I have a major fear I will die drowning.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

We nearly lost The Deduction before she was born. I have never been as scared in my life as I was at that time, and hope to never be again.

As for the "conventional" stuff - aliens. Fascinated and terrified at the same time. I don't know why.

As far as anything demonic...remember, the demons you can see are nothing compared to the demons within.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> We nearly lost The Deduction before she was born. I have never been as scared in my life as I was at that time, and hope to never be again.


Sorry to hear, The Auditor. That had to have been terrifying. I'm glad that she pulled through.


----------



## BartsTreasures (Sep 20, 2012)

The national debt scares me so much I have tom sleep with the lights on. (That and the original Night Of The Living Dead)...seen it numerous times and STILL gets me every time!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

VeeCat said:


> Sounds different but I'm terrified of glass dolls. A childhood fear that has stayed..


That reminds me....Nutcrackers...hate em...they're evil


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

reading some more of these responses reminds me of a few more of my phobias:

also not a big fan of deep water for the same reasons as Dr. Phibes. just not knowing whats beneath me, or how far down solid ground is (how far can i sink, shallower the better) freaks me the eff out! i absolutely do not like getting in deep water, with or without a life jacket. ugh. even thinking about it is giving me the heebies.

and mirrors.. dont like them in the dark. shadows play tricks on you. i too have to turn a bathroom light on before entering for fear of what i'll see if i leave it till i go in the room. silly but whatever. ive seen far too many horror movies, and oddly, they dont really bother my sleep, but in darkness, i do get a tad paranoid, even though i know they arent real. still, better safe than sorry

not a huge fan of porcelain dolls or dummys, i refuse to own any. 

dont like the dark.. like pitch dark, no light.. especially outside. you just dont know whats lurking... and shadow people. *shudders*


and on a non phobia note.. never becoming a mother. that scares me pretty bad because i want nothing more.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm scared of heights,water,spiders,praying mantis. The only time tv/movies scare me is when I'm alone and they say it's based on a true story even tho' I don't believe that stuff...LOL! Also very afraid of sleeping with my back to the door!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> We nearly lost The Deduction before she was born. I have never been as scared in my life as I was at that time, and hope to never be again.


If only nobody had to experience that kind of fear I'm glad your nightmare's over.


I'll add the phone lady to this growing, interesting list of fears. You know, the "If you'd like to make a call, please hang up and dial again. . ." lady. When I was a kid, our answering machine used to go off in the middle of the night without the phone ringing. The machine would click (the tape starting the recording), and at a louder volume than any other message, the phone lady spoke her lines. That alone creeped me out. One night, I dreamed that the answering machine went off and the phone lady spoke. I woke up with this feeling of _no, no, no, please don't_, and sure enough, the answering machine clicked, and the phone lady's voice boomed through the house at who knows what hour. I wanted to call for a parent, but couldn't find my voice.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> also not a big fan of deep water for the same reasons as Dr. Phibes. just not knowing whats beneath me, or how far down solid ground is (how far can i sink, shallower the better) freaks me the eff out! i absolutely do not like getting in deep water, with or without a life jacket. ugh. even thinking about it is giving me the heebies.
> 
> and mirrors.. dont like them in the dark. shadows play tricks on you. i too have to turn a bathroom light on before entering for fear of what i'll see if i leave it till i go in the room. silly but whatever. ive seen far too many horror movies, and oddly, they dont really bother my sleep, but in darkness, i do get a tad paranoid, even though i know they arent real. still, better safe than sorry
> 
> ...


That is almost everything that I fear as well. Glad I am not the only one afraid of deep water and porcelain dolls. I remember as a child, I destroyed an expensive porcelain doll my sister got for Christmas because I was convinced it was going to get me. Kinda feel bad about it now, but I was scared.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

snigglez said:


> I honestly believe I will die drowning. I can't tell you how many dreams I have had in my life of me drowning. Starting from when I was very young. The first one I can remember was when I was around 5 or 6 years old, yet I love the water I love to swim I love the beach love the pool yet I have a major fear I will die drowning.


Maybe you already _have_ drowned, in a past life... Are your dreams always the same? It's just a thought...



mariposa0283 said:


> and on a non phobia note.. never becoming a mother. that scares me pretty bad because i want nothing more.


SAME. HERE. My husband and I want to start a family so badly, but our situation sucks. We're lower income, with no insurance, and the worst part is that I have a congenital heart defect. I can have children, but I'm high-risk, so I _must_ be insured during pregnancy. I've been told by doctors that they "really, _really_ recommend" we start by the time I'm thirty, and I just feel like my time is slipping away from me.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

What scares me most?? People using this forum as a vehicle for expressing their political views. There are hundreds, if not thousands, of political forums out there, and we're deluged with politics in the news on a daily basis. Is it too much to ask to keep this forum apolitical ???


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> What scares me most?? People using this forum as a vehicle for expressing their political views. There are hundreds, if not thousands, of political forums out there, and we're deluged with politics in the news on a daily basis. Is it too much to ask to keep this forum apolitical ???


Thank you!!! I completely agree! I've got VERY strong political opinions myself, but I don't share them here. I don't give a crap if someone hates one candidate or the other. The political posts are OBVIOUSLY just stuck in here in order to get a rise out of the people supporting the opposing candidate, so shouldn't they be deleted? Doesn't that violate the TOU? No incendiary posts that are meant for the sole purpose of insulting others or inciting a flame war?

Tensions are extremely high with this upcoming election, and people are very easily turning on one another. I've seen old friends get into terrible arguments and actually delete each other on Facebook because they had opposing views in this election. Mods, can't we make it an official rule until November - no more political remarks? I'm not trying to overstep my bounds here, but it seems I'm not the only person getting annoyed with the random "I hate Obama!" or "I hate Romney!" posts in legitimate threads.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont even disuss politics with my husband. 

though i will say, im glad hes not a citizen and cant vote LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> SAME. HERE. My husband and I want to start a family so badly, but our situation sucks. We're lower income, with no insurance, and the worst part is that I have a congenital heart defect. I can have children, but I'm high-risk, so I _must_ be insured during pregnancy. I've been told by doctors that they "really, _really_ recommend" we start by the time I'm thirty, and I just feel like my time is slipping away from me.



that sucks, im infertile but thankfully its easily treated, but since mine is preexisting, i have to wait till january to have it covered on our insurance. but im getting up there in age and after 30 your fertility drops... but i've always had those doubts in the back of my mind that i'll end up 40 and still no kids and i dont want that life.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> Thank you!!! I completely agree! I've got VERY strong political opinions myself, but I don't share them here. I don't give a crap if someone hates one candidate or the other. The political posts are OBVIOUSLY just stuck in here in order to get a rise out of the people supporting the opposing candidate, so shouldn't they be deleted? Doesn't that violate the TOU? No incendiary posts that are meant for the sole purpose of insulting others or inciting a flame war?
> 
> Tensions are extremely high with this upcoming election, and people are very easily turning on one another. I've seen old friends get into terrible arguments and actually delete each other on Facebook because they had opposing views in this election. Mods, can't we make it an official rule until November - no more political remarks? I'm not trying to overstep my bounds here, but it seems I'm not the only person getting annoyed with the random "I hate Obama!" or "I hate Romney!" posts in legitimate threads.


I guess I don't see the tensions, nor do I see that all political posts are incendiary and designed to get a rise out of folks, they're usually pretty funny. The ones in this thread actually belong here...we're talking about fears and for some people, the political landscape in this country scares them. But if we're going to ban politics based on annoyance, than we really should make an effort to ban all things that are annoying. Like: no more tales of woe threads, no more I don't get support threads, no more when can I decorate threads, no more trunk or treat threads, .....the list can go on and on.....


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

stormygirl84 said:


> Mods, can't we make it an official rule until November - no more political remarks? I'm not trying to overstep my bounds here, but it seems I'm not the only person getting annoyed with the random "I hate Obama!" or "I hate Romney!" posts in legitimate threads.


I second that request, but would like to extend it forever - not just until November. Enough is enough, already. Start a thread in _Off-Topic Stuff_ if you really feel the urge to discuss politics. Political posts elsewhere that are probably just to irk others, as stormygirl84 said, should be deleted.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

the unknown ,the unexpected in a movie ( hate to be the only one to jump ) alone in a dark house with no noise at start and then hearing foot steps


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

My biggest fear is bees/wasps/hornets/etc. I was attacked by a swarm of bees when I was 11 and ever since I have been deathly afraid of them. I am usually able to stay calm when they are around, because I know they aren't usually aggressive, but if one stays around me for too long, or there is more than one, I have a very difficult time not panicking and running away screaming. /shiver Just the thought of bees makes my skin crawl.

Following closely on the heels of bees is the movie the Exorcist. Now, in general, I'm not really all that scared by the ideas of possession anymore. Back in the day the possibility used to scare me a lot, but it doesn't really have the same affect on me these days. However, I still cannot watch the movie the Exorcist. My dad was a huge horror movie buff, and he used to take me to movies with him all the time, and they never bothered me, but I was around the same age as Reagan was in the movie when I saw it, and it freaked me out so bad I can't even explain it! For years afterwards I had nightmares about that movie. I would wake up in the middle of the night and I swear my bed was shaking like hers was... it was seriously traumatic for me for some reason! lol ... I've only seen the movie once, like 30 years ago, and yet I feel like I could close my eyes and watch the entire thing in my head if I dared to try to do so. It was that indelible on my mind! hehehe

Hubby tells me that if I were to watch it now I would probably have no problem with it at all, and that I've probably built it up in my head to be much bigger than it really is and all that... but I swear, even hearing the theme music sets my nerves to shaking and that stupid advertisement that's at the top of the board showing Reagan in all her demonic glory with the words "Head spinning..." whatever it says... I have to scroll down really fast to not see that image because it freaks me out so bad! lol How pathetic is that?? Yeah, I'm not watching that movie again ever. /shiver

Other than those things, I would say I'm cool with most things. It does freak me out a bit to see crawling bugs or spiders on things like where I might not otherwise notice them and they'd get on me, like a towel or bed or something like that. I don't like any bugs that will crawl on me,and earwigs and ticks are particularly icky to me. 

I will also say that going into the bathroom or any room with a mirror in the dark also plays with my mind! LOL I don't get overly scared, but I definitely turn on a light or get out of there asap! Hehehe Too afraid of Mary Worth, maybe? lol

In addition to that, I'm also claustrophobic.

Hahaha! And to think, I was going to start this post with "I'm not really afraid of much actually..." lol! Hehehe


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

people discussing politics all the time is highly annoying but i agree with scatter, just ignore them. *shrugs* 

no point getting bent out of shape about it, it is election year and it's bound to happen..


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Knives scare me...well more the thought of getting slowly cut with them

As for movies: CHILD's play and insidious both creep me out


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> What scares me most?? People using this forum as a vehicle for expressing their political views. There are hundreds, if not thousands, of political forums out there, and we're deluged with politics in the news on a daily basis. Is it too much to ask to keep this forum apolitical ???


In the immortal words of Linus: "There are three things you must never discuss with people: religion, politics, and the Great Pumpkin."
Words I live by

Now as for what scares me, not having enough time to finish my props for Halloween  You never seem to have enough time even if you start months ahead!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Grimsley said:


> Now as for what scares me, not having enough time to finish my props for Halloween  You never seem to have enough time even if you start months ahead!


Ugh this too! I am starting to stress the F out about how much i have to accomplish in the next 30 days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Aha! I am a WORLD CLASS worrier and paranoid professional....

1. A deranged person abducting my child. I have had 2 dreams that were very real about this subject. Very horrible.

2. My children falling ill with a fatal disease.

3. At night, when I turn off the light, I am SURE two huge, veined, greenish hands with long blood caked nails are going to grab me and pull me under the bed. My innards will be consumed while I am still alive, naturally.

4. When I am outside at night, a werewolf IS watching me from the woods, and breathing heavily. He will wait until my back is turned to spring and maul.

5. Demonic possession scares me. I have watched The Exorcist often when younger, and cannot anymore. I do believe in God, Satan, demons, etc etc etc.

6. Heights are horrible for me. I cannot even walk down a pier at the beach without clutching my husband's hand.

Used to be fearless when I was younger- guess time has warped me a bit!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> Thank you!!! I completely agree! I've got VERY strong political opinions myself, but I don't share them here. I don't give a crap if someone hates one candidate or the other. The political posts are OBVIOUSLY just stuck in here in order to get a rise out of the people supporting the opposing candidate, so shouldn't they be deleted? Doesn't that violate the TOU? No incendiary posts that are meant for the sole purpose of insulting others or inciting a flame war?
> 
> Tensions are extremely high with this upcoming election, and people are very easily turning on one another. I've seen old friends get into terrible arguments and actually delete each other on Facebook because they had opposing views in this election. Mods, can't we make it an official rule until November - no more political remarks? I'm not trying to overstep my bounds here, but it seems I'm not the only person getting annoyed with the random "I hate Obama!" or "I hate Romney!" posts in legitimate threads.



Yeah, we had a thread about that. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...acebook-page-keep-politics-out-halloween.html

Politics can poison an atmosphere. I do hope it stays away from this forum. 

"Keep red, white, and blue outta my orange and black!"


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> I guess I don't see the tensions, nor do I see that all political posts are incendiary and designed to get a rise out of folks, they're usually pretty funny. The ones in this thread actually belong here...we're talking about fears and for some people, the political landscape in this country scares them. But if we're going to ban politics based on annoyance, than we really should make an effort to ban all things that are annoying. Like: no more tales of woe threads, no more I don't get support threads, no more when can I decorate threads, no more trunk or treat threads, .....the list can go on and on.....


Okay, so there are no tensions, but there IS legitimate fear over it? Sounds kind of contradictory there, Scatter.

Politics is off-topic on a Halloween forum. "When Can I Decorate," "I Don't Get Support," etc., are not. And, in my experience, no one has gotten into fights over when it's okay to start decorating for Halloween. However, I have seen politics create fights - both verbal arguements and physical fights. Maybe it's just where I live, but I have seen how politics bring out the worst in people. And it's inappropriate on this forum.

Beyond that, I _like_ you guys. I don't give a hoot who you're going to vote for. (Never mind the fact that we're not even all Americans on this forum - how must residents of other countries feel when we Yanks take a Halloween thread and drag it down into a political discussion? That's not fair to everyone else.) And I don't want to see fights start over this. *That is a legitimate fear of mine.* I enjoy being on this forum, and don't particularly want to be driven away by political mudslinging.

Politics are off-topic. Start a politics thread in the Off-Tpic forum, and leave it out of all the Halloween-themed forums. That's all I'm suggesting.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Grimsley said:


> In the immortal words of Linus: "There are three things you must never discuss with people: religion, politics, and the Great Pumpkin."
> Words I live by


Four, actually; you forgot Halloween's often-unwanted [email protected][email protected] child, 'Trunk or Treat' I couldn't resist teasing those who have such a disdain for it

What truly scares me would be the human race, with the 'special blend' of ignorance, cruelty, self-absorption, and hypocrisy that so many possess


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Giraffes and falling up. That is all.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Druidess said:


> Giraffes and falling up. That is all.


Giraffes? Really? Is there a story behind that?


----------



## S.O.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

Being locked in a pitch black room and knowing something else is in the room with you.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

The Building Inspector.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

S.O.S. said:


> Being locked in a pitch black room and knowing something else is in the room with you.


Marko!
.
.
. 
Polo!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't remember who said the shaving fear, but the first time I shaved my legs ididnt have a clue what I was doing. I didn't think to rinse the razor. Nope! What did I do instead? Ran my index finger across the blades instead. My poor finger was in shambles  my mom got a good fright, and now we laugh about my stupidity  if I ever have a girl I'm making sure to show her how to do it properly lol


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> I guess I don't see the tensions, nor do I see that all political posts are incendiary and designed to get a rise out of folks, they're usually pretty funny. The ones in this thread actually belong here...we're talking about fears and for some people, the political landscape in this country scares them. But if we're going to ban politics based on annoyance, than we really should make an effort to ban all things that are annoying. Like: no more tales of woe threads, no more I don't get support threads, no more when can I decorate threads, no more trunk or treat threads, .....the list can go on and on.....


There you go again, Scatterbrains, making sense


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

moony_1 said:


> I can't remember who said the shaving fear, but the first time I shaved my legs ididnt have a clue what I was doing. I didn't think to rinse the razor. Nope! What did I do instead? Ran my index finger across the blades instead. My poor finger was in shambles  my mom got a good fright, and now we laugh about my stupidity  if I ever have a girl I'm making sure to show her how to do it properly lol


LOL! First time I shaved my legs I had no clue how to do it. The only thing I had to go on was what I'd seen on tv which always showed women with something white all over their legs before they shaved. Having no clue what this was, I rubbed a bar of soap that was just moist enough to make it create a thick layer of white over my leg. Then, I took the razor and dug in to scrape the soap off. And when I say dug in, I mean, I pressed hard enough to cut my leg pretty bad. I hid it from my dad and step mother, but if I hadn't, I probably would have had to get stitches. (Which probably would have been better than the scar I ended up with, but oh well! I was far too embarrassed to let the adults know I'd allowed myself to be talked into doing something so stupid by my slightly older stepsister! Especially without having any instruction at all before doing it! lol)


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> can't remember who said the shaving fear, but the first time I shaved my legs ididnt have a clue what I was doing. I didn't think to rinse the razor. Nope! What did I do instead? Ran my index finger across the blades instead. My poor finger was in shambles


That's exactly why I don't shave my legs any more


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Waking up during surgery but, still being immobilized and not able to talk to tell the surgeon you can feel what's going on. That scares the crap outta me. Also, tomato worms and ticks. GAWD!!!!! I'm not afraid of any other insects though... and definitely not snakes or rodents.


This is also one of my biggest fears! I had my wisdom teeth taken out a few years ago and was put into "twilight state." I wasn't supposed to remember anything when the doctor stopped pumping chemicals into my arm but I remember EVERYTHING. I remember the sound and the vibration of my teeth being cracked out of my skull, the mouth guard being changed from side to side, etc. Thankfully the novocaine worked well and there was no pain. I can't IMAGINE having something like that happen during a major surgery.

My other major fears are of being tortured or shot. All of the Mexican beheading stuff getting published on news sites, where you have no warning that you're going to see something graphic, doesn't help this fear. I've also had nightmares since I was little about being shot by a sniper at night through a window or shot by someone briskly walking behind me from a distance.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mordessa said:


> LOL! First time I shaved my legs I had no clue how to do it. The only thing I had to go on was what I'd seen on tv which always showed women with something white all over their legs before they shaved. Having no clue what this was, I rubbed a bar of soap that was just moist enough to make it create a thick layer of white over my leg. Then, I took the razor and dug in to scrape the soap off. And when I say dug in, I mean, I pressed hard enough to cut my leg pretty bad. I hid it from my dad and step mother, but if I hadn't, I probably would have had to get stitches. (Which probably would have been better than the scar I ended up with, but oh well! I was far too embarrassed to let the adults know I'd allowed myself to be talked into doing something so stupid by my slightly older stepsister! Especially without having any instruction at all before doing it! lol)


Lol glad you healed! My finger has very faint scars too! War wounds  glad I'm not the only one with an embarrassing shaving story lol


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> That's exactly why I don't shave my legs any more


Haha I'd love to say I don't...but i just don't like hair enough to let it grow haha


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

For me it's Tornadoes and bugs. I have nightmares about both. Also I hope possessions only happen in the movies as that is some scary ****


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Blair Witch movie scares the Wonka-Dilly-Shizzo outta me.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Real people ... that do terrible things to innocents ... that's what really scares me. Even more so now that I have children.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Blair Witch movie scares the Wonka-Dilly-Shizzo outta me


LMAO!! That expression is too funny.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

What scares me is that Zombies are now running. I mean when did that start? I'm terrified of zombies. In "Night of the Living Dead", the zombies walked. It seems that over the passing years they have developed the ability to run. I mean whats next? I can't run anymore so they will eat me as I yell to the others>>>>>>Hurry run while you can. I'm large it will take awhile for them to eat me ....save yourself!!

Yup...its the zombies for me!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

UnOrthodOx said:


> And I tend to squirm with things in/poking/touching someone's eye.


+1 on the eyeball thing. I cannot and will not wear contacts.

Honestly, there are lots of things I don't like (clowns, dolls, spiders/insects/worms), but what really SCARES me is whackadoodle people. Most people do things that leave me scratching my head, but some people's actions leave me completely freaked. For example...

Way back in the day, I worked as a marketing department TA in graduate school, with another TA that was a little "off." He dressed straight out of the early 80s and had a Chinese mail order wife (his claim). He dropped out of school before I graduated, but he stayed in town working at various jobs. One night shortly before I moved away from the college town, I saw his squirrelly mug on the evening news. He was arrested in 93 IIRC for two aggravated sexual assaults on coeds. Turns out he was a serial rapist that had done a 10 year stretch in prison for 2 rapes in the early 80s. Apparently he didn't disclose that on his application to grad school! His MO was escalating in the level of violence, and at some point I feel sure he was going to start killing girls. It's a good thing they got him off the street before he could... 

He's sitting in the Polunsky unit in Livingston, TX. It's where the lifers and death row inmates are held. He's right where he belongs, but for a while there he was lurking in prime "hunting" territory for a serial rapist.

I worked side-by-side with this freak, sometimes for hours at night when there were maybe 10 people in the whole business building. I wasn't his type of victim, since I knew him and could easily ID him, but still... I need to go wash my hands or something. Yuck.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

stormygirl84 said:


> Giraffes? Really? Is there a story behind that?


Actually yes. When I was about 3 we went to one of those amusement parks with animals. They had a ski lift type thing to get around the park. I was tiny and the bench shifted. I fell literally off. My mom caught me by my jacket and I dangled a while...over the giraffes.


----------



## chuckb0004 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rania I agree with you. I think because it seems more real than monsters and such. It's just freakin creepy. But the thing that scares me the most is my monthly mortgage payment. No really this is truly scary and very real.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Overwhelming odds. Sure watching scary movies can make me jump because of the surprise but I think of that as a cheap scare. What really bothers me deep down is the hopeless battle, overwhelming odds, the unwinnable situation. Last Sons of Anarchy episode for instance had that situation and it made me mad.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Children....... children with germs.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Druidess said:


> Actually yes. When I was about 3 we went to one of those amusement parks with animals. They had a ski lift type thing to get around the park. I was tiny and the bench shifted. I fell literally off. My mom caught me by my jacket and I dangled a while...over the giraffes.


Ye gods! I think I'd be more afraid of heights than the giraffes, but I can see what you mean!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> Children....... children with germs.


their germs don't bother me...it's their grubby hands on my white walls and white leather furniture that scare the bejeebers outta me!

i keep having a recurring nightmare that i go to Texas to visit and i cannot get back home to my hubby. In one dream, he actually replaced me....boy, was he sorry the next morning.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, this is a tough one. I can think of a lot if things that I really don't like, like earwigs and deep water where I can't see the bottom and something might grab me (and still spent 8 years in the Navy!!). The only thing that really scares me is something happening to either my kid or my husband, or possibly me dying and leaving unfinished business.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Clowns don't bother me. I hate insects, spiders, and snakes. Stuff out of my control. Failure, rejection, being forgotten, death. The unknown is pretty scary stuff, too. I refuse to watch *horror *movies with topics pertaining to aliens or ghosts (the paranormal) because then I get paranoid and can't sleep at night.

Oogie Boogie scared me as a child. Same with Chucky and Freddy even though I never saw those two movies.

The Bloody Mary story freaked me out as a child as well.


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

This Might seem weird to Some People, but the One Thing that Scares Me Even to This Day Is One Woman, Margaret Brown, in the Early 80's my mom used to clean a Handfull of Houses of Friends of my Grandparents friends from their church and the womans Club, Margaret Brown was one of these People and For some Reason i dont remember that woman just scared the Hell out of me then and She Still does, even though im 34 and That when you realize that She Died in 1984.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

What a bunch of Wussies!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL! Ok Cal78 we need more details than that! What do you remember of this woman? Was she mean? Was she ugly? Was she dead at the time your mom had to clean her place? What??  Too intrigued not to ask!

sneakykid - The bloody Mary story freaked me out as a kid too! Just the possibility of her actually appearing in the mirror was too frightening for me to even go into the bathroom in the dark. lol


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

psox16 said:


> Oh lordy I'm a big wimp and everything scares me! I HATE spiders...really any bug with a lot of legs. Centipedes. I don't even like typing the word.
> 
> Sometimes I suffer from sleep paralysis, which is when your brain starts to wake up and become aware of your surroundings before your body wakes up. What happens is your body is under a paralysis so you don't act out your dreams (if this doesn't work you sleep walk), but you're starting you notice or see the room around you so you feel awake. This is scary enough, but then almost ALWAYS these dreams are accompanied by lucid dreaming and involve an intruder. For years I was sure I was being visited by a demon and it was terrifying because I couldn't move or scream or anything! I remember a shadowy figure lurking around my bed, one time even put a bag over my head. After a little research I learned what is happening and that it is quite common, so now I'm not afraid of' it anymore. In fact, it happens much less and when it does I can say to myself "It's one of those annoying dreams again. Just wait until you wake up".


My daughter has recently started having sleep paralysis. I turns her at 21 into a crying 5 year old. She says she wakes up, can't move and there is a shadowy person in the room with her. They just stand at the foot of her bed staring at her and talking to her but without really talking (if that makes sense). It scares the crap out of me to even hear her talk about it.


----------



## Intellagirl (Aug 7, 2012)

I think the scariest thing I can imagine is any of the things that you guys have listed (aliens, spiders, ghosts, evil old ladies etc) but ones that only you can see. You're terrified and no one will believe you. The more you try to explain the crazier you sound and yet the thing is still after you. Having no one to share the fear with would be terrifying.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

creepyhomemaker said:


> My daughter has recently started having sleep paralysis. I turns her at 21 into a crying 5 year old. She says she wakes up, can't move and there is a shadowy person in the room with her. They just stand at the foot of her bed staring at her and talking to her but without really talking (if that makes sense). It scares the crap out of me to even hear her talk about it.


That is scary to me. When my son was nine a few years back he said he was hearing voices in his room. 
Things like "come here". He was even crying hyserically to me about it one night. 
He ended up going to a therapist a few times and it helped immensely. Especially writing down his fears.
During this time I fell asleep late on the couch one night and dreamed that a man was tugging on my arms. 
When I awoke, I was holding both of my arms up in the air. Kinda freaked me out too.
It seems that he was seeing too much scary stuff on tv. We don't let him watch anything very scary now. 
He loves The Walking Dead and zombies but not possession or ghost shows/movies.
He has an overactive imagination like me. Heck I don't even like the shower curtain closed when I walk into the bathroom.
He's over it now and even helps out in the haunted garage.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Spiders..not just any spiders. Ones that drop right in front of you. Had that happen several times sitting on the pc reading. I now look up, a lot, to make sure one isnt going to drop in front of me. Give me the heebie jeebies to think of them dropping on my head. 

The Aliens from the movies. They facinate me...its my favorite movie of all time but oh boy..when I think of coming across one, I could pee my pants lol!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

moony_1 said:


> Lol glad you healed! My finger has very faint scars too! War wounds  glad I'm not the only one with an embarrassing shaving story lol



Shoulda been in the room when I taught my son to shave with a straight razor (keep in mind gents your boys will and I mean _really will_ copy your eccentricities) 

He is happy in his double blade safety for now since his base will allow it, but as soon as he gets out of the USN I am sure he is going to want one of my blades.

{sorry i came in late to post}


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

stormygirl84 said:


> Maybe you already _have_ drowned, in a past life... Are your dreams always the same? It's just a thought...
> 
> I have 3 occurring dreams one is I am in a phone booth and it locks up and starts filling up with water, another is I dive into a pool and when I try to come up for air a layer of glass appears and I can't get my air so I start to go down as I am running out of air, the last one is getting beaten by waves at the beach every time I come up for air another wave hits me til my body is listless...... My husband took up scuba and has his 1st dive in 2 weeks I'm going with him on an overnight boat but I am not going to scuba I couldn't take the class cause of my fear
> 
> ...


I will keep you in my thoughts... My daughter who is 26 might not be able to have kids. We hope it's not the case but she is thinking of adoption


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not afraid of anything that is typically related to Halloween. I'm more afraid of the thoughts and actions of evil, obsessed, deranged, or insane people. Like going outside one night and discovering that some weird neighbor has been watching me for a month through the trees, and he's got a basement full of restraints and torture implements. Being restrained, I guess, is the real horror. Not being able to do anything.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

demons, aliens and sharks dreams are what scares me. Scary movies do not brother me at all.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

birds are my true phobia, really don't understand why, grew up on farm with all kind of critters, but I can not take the fluttering and they seem to not see you and fly onto things. the flapping sounds tares me up I scream and run like a baby when one gets inside my barn or inside a room. we have birds at work and I rarely go in to the area, the movie the birds I like and have watched time after time, just cain't explain it............................my brother always put fake snakes and that kind of stuff trying to scare me, but I will pick up snakes , hate it when someone kills my spiders in the barn..... love the scares at haunted houses rarely do they get a reaction from me, I am usually the one narrow rating the house to my friend that is horrified......just can't explain it.....


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

creepyhomemaker said:


> My daughter has recently started having sleep paralysis. I turns her at 21 into a crying 5 year old. She says she wakes up, can't move and there is a shadowy person in the room with her. They just stand at the foot of her bed staring at her and talking to her but without really talking (if that makes sense). It scares the crap out of me to even hear her talk about it.


wow, just read this... I had the same dreams as a child, this huge black thing would be sitting on me and I would just wimper, my mom would come into the room and try to wake me, i would tell her what I saw, I also slept walked until into my late 20's, I still have what I call night terrors where I am trying to scream, some thing is after me and I can't move, after a bit I let out an eerie scream , which scares the crap out of my BF, I am 50 and this happens at least once or twice a week....doesn't scare me afterwards, I guess I have gotten used to it and then I just giggle and laugh until I go back to sleep. sometimes I don't even remember in the morning until my BF says something about it in the morning and then I kinda remember and just start laughing , funny thing my niece started doing the same thing when she was 5 she is now 14 and at times still does. I have never researched the issue, just thought it was my over active brain, but after reading this am going to look into it. anyone have any good places to check out this condition?


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

House Centipedes. *Shudder*


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

frughoul said:


> House Centipedes. *Shudder*


Ugh, we had a centipede problem in our house this summer... It got really bad at one point, but thankfully our landlady had no problem sending an exterminator out to take care of it.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Just to freak you guys out a little regarding the centipede thing, I thought I'd throw this out there... lol

When I was a baby, my father was building us a house, and while he was doing that, we were living in this little temporary cabin we'd put on the land. It had a major centipede problem. And one night my mom got up because I was crying in my crib and when she turned on the lights, I had like 30 centipedes crawling all over me. It was like a nightmare come to life for her. Needless to say, she took me and my brother home to live with her parents until the house was finished after that. lol

Just the thought of that!!! /shiver!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

IowaGuy said:


> What a bunch of Wussies!


muahahahaha


----------



## SpookyElf (Oct 9, 2012)

I have yet to see a scary movie that *scares* me. One or 2 paranormal ones came close, but then they took a "twist" that just made them funny to me. Some of the gore-heavy ones gross me out, but don't scare me. I'm not a fan of horror movies, because most of them seem to go the gore route, and I don't like getting grossed out.

What really, truly, scares the crap out of me, is radiation. Like, from nuclear waste. I saw a documentary on Chernobyl when I was in grade school, and I couldn't sleep for a couple nights after that. Never got over that. To the point where I got a bit creeped out watching my husband play Portal 2 when you're running around the old part of Aperture and there's all those radiation signs and vitrification orders posted everywhere.


----------



## jennyjenn39 (Sep 27, 2012)

Movies about demons/possessions, deep, dark water, clowns


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Myself or a loved one being diagnosed with cancer


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

that it is 20 days until Halloween.......


----------

